# girlfriend prank



## da_donkey (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok long story short,

Ive started dating a new girl and she absoulutly hates reptiles (wont even look at my baby frillies letalone any of the snakes).
Anyway last night after a few cans of fanta, she was in the bathroom and i was in the lounge room and i thought it might be funny to get one of the snakes out so i got a 7 foot coastal out and put it on my bed.
20 seconds later she comes out off the bathroom wearing the skimpiest victorias secret number i have ever seen, walks straight past me in the lounge room towards my bedroom, looks over her sholder at me withh a cheeky smile :twisted: , flicks off the bedroom light and climbs into my bed.
So there she is curled up in the pitch black with a 7 foot python totally unaware.

I got up off the lounge walked to the bedroom and flicked on the light.................her scream could have been heard 5 houses away and she moved faster than a brown snake striking, she also called me names and said swear words that i didnt even know girls could say.

Anyways as far as im concerned :lol: "THATS GOLD" :lol: 

Cheers guys


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Dude, WHAT SORT OF GUY ARE YOU, dating someone who doesn't like herps? That's my one and only pre-requisite these days!!!


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 9, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Dude, WHAT SORT OF GUY ARE YOU, dating someone who doesn't like herps? That's my one and only pre-requisite these days!!!



Not even a heartbeat? :wink:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

OH, he would need a heart in order to love the herps, silly! It comes as a standard feature


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh btw donkey, as this is a family site, any pics should be pm'd to me for consideration before posting :wink:


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 9, 2006)

C'mon reptilililian, you know guys dont think with there head. :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

But, of course they do, da_d. What else would they think with?


----------



## Possum (Jan 9, 2006)

*Prank*

So due to your stupidity the Victoria's Secret was wasted......

As I am also female (but love herps) I am aware that you will not be receiving any little presents  in the near future (enjoy you celibacy) :wink:


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 9, 2006)

If you were smarter you would have waited till a bit later... Is it rite to asume you missed out this time??

BUT, Yuor right.. THATS GOLD


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

> So due to your stupidity the Victoria's Secret was wasted......


I HATE it when guys don't pay pay proper attention to beautiful, expensive underwear. So impolite.


----------



## OuZo (Jan 9, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing possum lmao :lol:. Now if you were smart you would have kept the light off until after :lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 9, 2006)

The best bit is i didnt miss out on anything suprisingly enough   i wayed up the risks before i did it and came up trumps.

GO Donkey boy!!


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 9, 2006)

:twisted: Ouzo now thats just freaky :twisted:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Rescued the fair maiden from the nasty evil monster? I bet she was grateful! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, awesome way to get her to like herps. 

Great start to a relationship too.


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 9, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> The best bit is i didnt miss out on anything suprisingly enough   i wayed up the risks before i did it and came up trumps.
> 
> GO Donkey boy!!



So it was win, WIN... Nice Work Donkey..


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

ha ha ha, yeah donkey, I bet your on rations now thou ah. ummm why do they call you donkey.????????


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

reptilian-, why men dont appreciate expensive frilly knickers is they just get in the way the same as cheap ones.


----------



## Kingii (Jan 9, 2006)

Poor girl... :lol: 

C'mon donk. You should know real women have good taste.. 

Should have been a GTP and this post might have had a different heading :wink: 

"THATS GOLD" for sure!!


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Men! Sometimes they just don't get it! :roll: Gorgeous expensive underwear is not just for you... have you ever stopped to think how a girl might feel wearing lingere that cost your entire week's wages? Or two weeks wages? We feel DAMN FINE!  :wink:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep talking Kingii!! :wink:


----------



## Kingii (Jan 9, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> ummm why do they call you donkey.????????



I call him an ass, think admin keeps changing it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Jan 9, 2006)

Its just wrapping paper...


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

*sigh* 



> Gorgeous expensive underwear is not just for you... have you ever stopped to think how a girl might feel wearing lingere that cost your entire week's wages? Or two weeks wages? We feel DAMN FINE!


Pugsly, when girls feel fine, boys benefit. Now go out and buy your chick some "wrapping paper"


----------



## pugsly (Jan 9, 2006)

LOL, very very true, im heading out now ok! 

Na she buys plenty herself no need for me to spend my herp dollars hehe.

KIDDING!


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey reptilililian just so you and the other 2 girls on this forum dont think that im a total insensitive pig, it was part pay back to her.

I tryed to do the right thing and i bought her a louis vuitton hand bag that cost nearly as much as a GTP and i saw her out at the club carrying some old avon peice of crap bag, and i drive her around in a BMW (shes 20 and has no licence) and every time she see's a ford ute she goes weak at the knees.
So like i said a bit of pay back


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Donk, the only person I'm upset for is YOU cos you're seeing someone who doesn't like reptiles. I mean, imagine being frightened of a baby frillie. PLEASE. You're being RIPPED OFF!

You obviously have much more class than her. What girl would forgo L.Vuitton for avon? Not that I'm just a brand girl, but look at the difference in style between L.V and avon. Ugh! And anyone can drive around a ford ute. 

No, I don't think you are an insensitive pig. I just think you should try to find someone who would appreciate a gtp! Or at the very least, a handbag with some class and distinction about it!


----------



## Rossagon (Jan 9, 2006)

haha, that is GOLD!!! luckily my girl likes all sorts of snakes!! :wink: 

P.s. only one of them cares what she's wearing!!! :twisted: LOL.


----------



## playwell (Jan 9, 2006)

That's great, :lol: I almost wish my girlfriend was afraid of reptiles just to do that.

The only thing is in the back of my mind would be, What if she startled the Python and it struck her? Then you would be in the poo, with no getting any lovin for months, maybe never.

Lucky bugger, all was good to you that night. 

PS - "ford ute" YUK!!!


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Ross, which one? Is it a diamond python? Cos one of my diamonds has taken to hanging out in my underwear drawer. Clearly a fan of YvesSaintLaurent and Lejaby too! Or else it's just cos that's the smallest drawer!


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 9, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Hey Ross, which one? Is it a diamond python? Cos one of my diamonds has taken to hanging out in my underwear drawer. Clearly a fan of YvesSaintLaurent and Lejaby too! Or else it's just cos that's the smallest drawer!



Sounds to me like your a bit of a label junkie Lily?? :wink: I hope you at least cut off the tags.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Am not! Just that that's the nicest stuff I can find, if you can even manage to find much Lejaby stuff in Australia. 

No, don't cut off the labels. There's noone going to be getting close enough to my underwear to read tham anyway, except that diamond in the drawer, and it can't read! :wink:


----------



## Rossagon (Jan 9, 2006)

Nah, one of my blackheadeds. He's got a penchaunt for anything black and frilly. I'm thinking about sending him to mardi gras.


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 9, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Am not! Just that that's the nicest stuff I can find, if you can even manage to find much Lejaby stuff in Australia.
> 
> No, don't cut off the labels. There's noone going to be getting close enough to my underwear to read tham anyway, except that diamond in the drawer, and it can't read! :wink:



I find that the tags and labels tend to fall off in the first 5 years or so, leaving you with plenty more years of unobstructed wearing pleasure :wink:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

FIVE YEARS? Do you realise how out of season the colours would be after FIVE YEARS?


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 9, 2006)

reptililian said:


> FIVE YEARS? Do you realise how out of season the colours would be after FIVE YEARS?



Thats why Rio make their 'seven pack', every colour of the rainbow :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Jan 9, 2006)

reptililian said:


> There's noone going to be getting close enough to my underwear to read tham anyway, :wink:



That's 'coz your Dad scares 'em all off!



Hix


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

You'd think he & Mum would be keen to offload me, wouldn't you?!?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

you sound very high matianance reptilian


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

No way dude, I look after myself!  I pay my own way and take care of my own affairs!


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 9, 2006)

Reptilililian you really sound like my kind of girl, a real touch of class.

I too share a passion for the finer things in life, what would you say to an invitation to a private viewing of my GTP....


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Why don't you post some pics of it like Olivehydra did when he first got his? That way everyone else can enjoy it too!


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh you think i meant Green Tree Python, oh sorry my mistake, how embarrasing


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Why, what did you mean?


----------



## Possum (Jan 9, 2006)

*Prank*



da_donkey said:


> Oh you think i meant Green Tree Python, oh sorry my mistake, how embarrasing



You guys are just too funny...... :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

They are, aren't they Possum. Funny, but confusing! :?


----------



## Rennie (Jan 9, 2006)

Donk, thats a classic!

Lily, you're right, Donk needs someone who would've laughed at that prank with him at least, even if she doesn't share his love of the herps.


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hrm with all these downfalls she'd wanna be pretty damn hawt :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Or talented! Does this girl tapdance or sing or cook or anything Donk? C'mon, tell us, she must have some redeeming features.


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 9, 2006)

yeah she'a got mad skills, first time she stayed over at my j she cooked me dinner and made me lunch for the next day i went to work and she cleaned my house top to bottom (except the herp room).

Oh and yes she's damn fine to look at too.

Anyway i like a challenge, nothing i enjoy more than getting a girl to do somthing she said she never would :twisted: she'l be herpin in no time, i took her down the river the other morning, she thought i was taking her on a romantic walk till i tailed a 4ft red belly,(she ran back to the car) :lol:


----------



## Wrasse (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice and safe prank to play with a live snake in the middle as well. Good thing she didn't react with a blunt object.

Sorry, not funny.


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 9, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> yeah she'a got mad skills, first time she stayed over at my j she cooked me dinner and made me lunch for the next day i went to work and she cleaned my house top to bottom (except the herp room).quote]
> 
> Straight from the 50's huh? Score! :lol: If she knows only to speak when spoken to then I'd say hurry up and stick a ring on her finger. Or get her knocked up, same thing :wink:
> 
> *j/k :lol:


----------



## redline (Jan 9, 2006)

dude that is maddd. I should do that 2.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 9, 2006)

redline said:


> dude that is maddd. I should do that 2.



What colour lingerie would you wear for Da_donkey?


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

No, not a chick with a thing for the 50's! Women from the 50's had a thing for doilys, and the last thing you want is a house full of doilys! Bad look. VERY bad look!


----------



## OuZo (Jan 9, 2006)

:cry: Anyone wanna buy some doileys?




:lol:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

oh, sorry Zoe. Boy do I feel bad now.


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

My nickers are frilly, but not expensive, infact come to think of it the frilly parts are really just frayed from being to old.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 9, 2006)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## OuZo (Jan 9, 2006)

Doileys are cool man...they're the next big thing....again :shock:

Hey Rockhead weren't you banished? Take ya frilly blue knickers and git outta here :lol:


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

No I was not!!!!!!!!!!, I was just reborn and ever now and then I convert back to my alter ego.
How did you know the were true blue frilly,(frayed), nickers.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

You must be intimately aquainted with doileys, Zoe. You even know how to spell it properly! I'm impressed, and a little intimidated too :-(

Hey The Rock. Do you save your blue frilly knickers for special occasions?


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

Na, the`re all occasions multi purpose nickers.
Why is it thou that women spend so much on something that men just want to tear off as soon as possible.????


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 9, 2006)

reptililian said:


> You must be intimately aquainted with doileys, Zoe. You even know how to spell it properly! I'm impressed, and a little intimidated too :-(
> 
> Hey The Rock. Do you save your blue frilly knickers for special occasions?



There are two correct ways to spell it Lil,
doily or doyley, you seem to have an intergrade :wink: Unless there is a third Greek way, Zoe?
Yes Zo, they are the next big thing, I have calloused fingertips to prove it :wink: 
Ps. I know my spelling is very average, but I will do anything to uphold the integrity of my fav pastime.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO SAY IT


> Gorgeous expensive underwear is not just for you... have you ever stopped to think how a girl might feel wearing lingere that cost your entire week's wages? Or two weeks wages? We feel DAMN FINE!


WHEN GIRLS FEEL DAMN FINE, BOYS BENEFIT!


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

Vat69,- they both look the same to me, HOT!!!!!!, maybe its because we dont actally look at their underwear reather than look thru it.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd be happy with Kmart girl


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 9, 2006)

Heh yeah, I know. I just wanted to post a couple of boobie pics :wink:


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

No!!!!!!!, come on now reptililian, thats not how it works!, we dont care one little bit how good it makes you lot feel, its a womans job to make us men feel fine and thats all there is to it. Ask Ouzo she knows the rules.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 9, 2006)

Now now, calm down people, I thought this was a family site about reptiles. LOL


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 9, 2006)

reptililian said:


> FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO SAY IT
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous expensive underwear is not just for you... have you ever stopped to think how a girl might feel wearing lingere that cost your entire week's wages? Or two weeks wages? We feel DAMN FINE!
> ...



 I think im falling in love with you Reptililililian


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hold the phone....I didn't credit the photos enough? They were _not _from porn sites, they are advertisements for women's clothing.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not saying they were too graphic, most people get them in their letter box every week, but this conversation went way off topic pretty quickly, you'd have to agree.


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

I think lily must of deleted them, hell thats a woman for you, they never let us look at other women even here.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 9, 2006)

So... about those doily's, how much were they? and do you know what locality?


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 9, 2006)

Rennie I wasn't refering to you :wink: 

I was wondering when I'd start getting censored by big brother :lol: 

But anyway back on topic...best of luck converting her donkey


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes, it was me. I'm sorry Vat69, had to move them temporarily while we take a closer look (the boy mods, that is :wink: and decide whether they are ok or not. I've PMed you.

And Rennie, this thread actually HASN'T gone off topic... it was always about underwear to some degree!!


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

> I think im falling in love with you Reptililililian


Donkey Boy, I must remind you that you already have a girly who cooks, cleans and loves a doiley or two about the house! :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Jan 9, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Donkey Boy, I must remind you that you already have a girly who cooks, cleans and loves a doiley or two about the house! :wink:



But she doesn't like herps!



Hix


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 9, 2006)

Firstly, great work Donk, that was a ripper, and cooking, cleaning and not handing you a suspension, thats what i'd call a keeper!

Secondly, Lily, a real man can make a woman feel better about themself way better than any piece of lingere!!! Thinking that silk and stitches is the best way for a woman to feel "fine" is rather shallow IMO.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

:shock: Steady on matie... Trueblue says I'm high maintenance, you say I'm shallow cos I make myself feel good because of the clothing (underwear) I wear. Perhaps I have just never had the good fortune to date any "real" men, as you call them! :wink:


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok, the problem with threads is that you cant type tone, and admittedly i could have chosen my words better. But, undoubtedly you are a bigger person. Self-esteem shouldnt be bought on a clothes-hanger, but derived from within, you values, your achievements and your self-worth. Happieness doesnt have a dollar value. But $ can help.


----------



## OuZo (Jan 9, 2006)

> Unless there is a third Greek way, Zoe?



My way is the Greek way baby :lol: (my excuse for not being able to spell). Frankly, your knowledge of doileys and their spelling scares and impresses me RRRRREOW :lol:

Rennie my friend, the price of a doiley varies with the quality and brand name. I gotta say though, I have bought a few dandy doileys from Target before.



> Ask Ouzo she knows the rules.



Too true Blue, except you don't lol. You Martians don't understand us Venusians cos we're logical. And beause you don't unerstand us we can make you think anything we want you to while still getting our way...hence why you think we're here to make YOU feel fine. You gotta admit, it's sometimes nice to have something to unwrap hey? :lol: From what you've said I think you might need a bit of tuition Rockhead :twisted: . And nah I'm not offering :lol:

Ihaveherps, it's nuthin to do with self esteem...it's buying sumthin that makes ya look more sexy than usual and knowin it :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

Ihaveherps, you're right about the tone thing. I hoped that my inclusion of :shock: and :wink: would've let you know that I was kidding around and did not take offence at what you & Trueblue said. I actually thought that you were mucking around also!! However, if we are going to be serious, then I have to agree with Zoe when she says...


> it's nuthin to do with self esteem...it's buying sumthin that makes ya look more sexy than usual and knowin it


There was very little that was serious about this thread and it has certainly kept me amused for the entire day!!! Not too shabby for a monday, hey


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 9, 2006)

Too bad if she had re-acted badly & injured the snake or herself. I think you will find the "shovel mentality" is due to a fear of the unknown by the un-educated. You'r not educating her or councilling her fear by scaring the hell out of her with her phobia, you are just making it worse. It would be like playing with a knife collection infront of a rape victim. NOT GOOD AT ALL!

PS, Unless you girls can post pics of yourselves in these high class lingerie items, I will have to assume you are just talking yourself up...


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

But then I would have to remove the pics of myself that I had posted, send them to the mods for discussion ( ! ) and give myself a warning and stern talking to! WAY too much work :wink:


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 9, 2006)

reptililian said:


> But then I would have to remove the pics of myself that I had posted, send them to the mods for discussion ( ! ) and give myself a warning and stern talking to! WAY too much work :wink:



Hate to think of you having too much work Lil, so being the gentleman that I am, I shall help. Send them straight to me, I will then distribute them amongst the mods for group discussion. :idea:


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 9, 2006)

my bet is donky is full of ****, and his gf is actually a chubbah


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 9, 2006)

...I've been wondering how long it would take for Bryony's old niche to be filled.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

> Hate to think of you having too much work Lil, so being the gentleman that I am, I shall help. Send them straight to me, I will then distribute them amongst the mods for group discussion.


You're really too kind Olive!


----------



## lutzd (Jan 9, 2006)

????


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

Reptililian,- yeah I was only joking, Im not really a chauvinistic male pig, Im really very nice.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

leighr33,- ha ha ha thats classic.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

I know! It's totally cool!  But you could do me a favour by explaining what Sdaji meant... Olivehydra and I are baffled :?


----------



## Dicco (Jan 9, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> ...I've been wondering how long it would take for Bryony's old niche to be filled.


Haha!


----------



## angelrose (Jan 9, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles and Wrasse seem to be the only replies with any common sense, this was a stupid prank and you are lucky you didn't lose a python. I can't believe how many of you condone this behaviour. Disgusting.

Angel


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

Hell sdaji doesnt know what sdaji means himself most the time,so it beats the hell out of me, but my hypothesis of his deep quote would be, in the witty coment leighr33 made,
or maybe oh no another floosie. in the best possible taste of course.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 9, 2006)

But the world can never have enough floosies! :wink: I believe there should be more of us. Floosies everywhere, taking over the world, overturning governments, destroying the very fabric of civilisation itself... but in fab underwear of course! :wink:


----------



## Dicco (Jan 9, 2006)

Anglerose, havn't seen you here for ages?

I completely agree, there isn't anything funny about a prank at an animals expence.


----------



## dpeica (Jan 9, 2006)

And I agree with Reptililian, the world needs more floosies. Not too sure about them overturning governments, but that can be dealt with later.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 9, 2006)

hey dicco, yeah i've been out of my mind... but im back in it now  No animal should be treated in this manner, other than the danger to it's life or self, it doesn't understand what it going on and gets very scared, this is cruel... no other word for it.


----------



## peterescue (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought this was so funny i had to give it a try so I stuck browns snakes in the kids beds. They screamed a lot but finally settled down when they died, Ellie and I thought it was so funny we had to share it with you.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 9, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> I've been wondering how long it would take for Bryony's old niche to be filled.



LOL

Was thinking something similar just the other day!



Hix


----------



## reptililian (Jan 10, 2006)

> Sdaji wrote: ›
> I've been wondering how long it would take for Bryony's old niche to be filled.
> 
> 
> ...



That's not very nice. I read back through some of Bryony's old posts and she sounds lovely. She sounds intelligent, articulate, beautiful, empathetic, enthusiastic and fun. A bundle of bubbly innocence. Big shoes to fill, I wonder that you've managed to assign the task to just one person.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 10, 2006)

peterescue said:


> I thought this was so funny i had to give it a try so I stuck browns snakes in the kids beds. They screamed a lot but finally settled down when they died, Ellie and I thought it was so funny we had to share it with you.



Good point Pete


----------



## stencorp69 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gold


----------



## Hickson (Jan 10, 2006)

reptililian said:


> That's not very nice. I read back through some of Bryony's old posts and she sounds lovely. She sounds intelligent, articulate, beautiful, empathetic, enthusiastic and fun. A bundle of bubbly innocence. Big shoes to fill, I wonder that you've managed to assign the task to just one person.



Bryony *is* lovely. And your description of her is quite accurate. They may be big shoes to fill, but there hasn't been anyone else on this site that came close to filling them.

Until now.



Hix


----------



## lutzd (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't worry about Sdaji! He just loves to stir the pot and has a ....well, shall we say...."strange" sense of humour.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 10, 2006)

> Don't worry about Sdaji! He just loves to stir the pot and has a ....well, shall we say...."strange" sense of humour.


Thanks Lutzd  . The Turnip and Hix made it sound rather like an insult


----------



## peterescue (Jan 10, 2006)

lets just say he has "strange"


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 10, 2006)

and is strange.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 10, 2006)

hahahahaha


----------



## Hickson (Jan 10, 2006)

reptililian said:


> [
> Thanks Lutzd  . The Turnip and Hix made it sound rather like an insult



Lily,

I can't speak for Sdaji, but I was being very complementary.    



Hix


----------



## peterescue (Jan 10, 2006)

so am I.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 10, 2006)

Intriguing paradox there, Lily. I intended neither to insult nor to complement you, I was just making an observation, it seemed to me like Hix was too (he now points out he intended to be complementary). Quite clearly, I made no value judgements, just pointed out that you are in the niche previously occupied by her. If you admire her so, I'd have thought you'd take it as a complement, if anything.

If it needs to be said, despite you filling the same 'dangley carrot' niche Bryony used to own, there are some differences between you and Bryony which are just as obvious as the similarities. You're clearly a very intelligent person, have filled the role as a choice and are happy with it. Have fun and don't get you knickers in a twist, no matter what their price tag was 

Lutz: strange sense of humour? Me? Well, yes, I won't deny it. Funnily enough (would some people count that as a pun?) I was reading through a historical book which spoke about some of my ancestors, a group of semi nomadic Slavic Wends living out in European forests many generations ago, they are said to have had a strange sense of humour. Heh.

To stay on topic, I'd hope that if I bought my girlfriend a pair of undies which cost a notable amount, she'd either:

A: Yell at me and tell me to take them back, then use the money to buy myself some snakes.

B: Yell at me, take them back, then use the money to buy herself some snakes.

C: Assume I'd somehow obtained them without paying for them... then sell them and use the money to buy some snakes.

or

D: Decide I was too stupid to be with and leave.

Snakes or undies, which do you value more highly?


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 10, 2006)

Tell me, this does nothing for you Sdaji?? :wink:


----------



## reptililian (Jan 10, 2006)

:lol: Very funny Olive. Well Sdaji, you do seem to have a bit of a vegetable fetish, with your turnips and dangley carrots and all!!! But thankyou for the compliments you paid me in your post. 

Also, since I got into snakes I now have no money for luxury items. I'm going to be stuck with the Spring 2004 colour range for the rest of my life! :-(


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, that's certainly a nice bunch of turnips, not the best I've seen, but nice. I'm not too much of a fan of art, but I do appreciate the subtle but bold statement which has been made about the relevant importance of each item, with the turnips clearly being displayed as the subject material and the underwear as the background, partially obscured.

Now correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't what goes inside the underwear be the exciting bit, and wouldn't the underwear on its own be a complete waste of time, or at the very most, an inanimate object not worthy of notice?

I can't help but wonder if that little piece of visual material was created with a particular individual in mind.

Replace the underwear with a woma or some Water Pythons and you might get me excited.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 10, 2006)

Lmfao, I may be the only one but I've found your posts hilarious Sdaji


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 10, 2006)

I do like turnips, but I have never been fond of dangling carrots. I like vegetables, but apart from turnips, not especially more than a regular person and I usually get more excited about fruit.

No doubt your quest to gain gifts of expensive underwear will be successful, you don't need it, but good luck all the same.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Dicco, glad you appreciate Sdajidian humour. Check your ancestry, perhaps there's a bit of Wend in you!

Peter may have unofficially declared himself my enemy on this site, but I think his post is the best on the thread so far.


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 10, 2006)

Best I could find in my own veg files. These images are not made for anything other than my own personal enjoyment, I just thought I would share with other like minded souls :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, that's an interesting one. It's sort of beautiful in a horrible and very wrong sort of way. It's like a lovely snake with an understandable fetish which has gone too far and in quite the wrong direction. If the Water Python was gently coiled around the turnip, it would appeal to me.

Good luck finding like minded souls, olive! If the last two pictures display the salient aspects of your character, I think the closest you'll find is me, and I'm a very long way off!


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 10, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Well, that's an interesting one. It's sort of beautiful in a horrible and very wrong sort of way. It's like a lovely snake with an understandable fetish which has gone too far and in quite the wrong direction. If the Water Python was gently coiled around the turnip, it would appeal to me.
> 
> Good luck finding like minded souls, olive! If the last two pictures display the salient aspects of your character, I think the closest you'll find is me, and I'm a very long way off!



I guess I shall continue my search. Unfortunately the pics are not "salient aspects" of my character, but merely the tip of the turnip, I am definetly a lost cause


----------



## Rennie (Jan 10, 2006)

Poor snake, obviously owned by another demented vegan. LOL

You know the strangest thing about women and expensive clothes, they don't usually spend heaps on the clothes they wear often, its only the fancy undies or dresses they pull out once every year or two. If I was to spend that much on an item of clothing, I'd want to get as much mileage out of it as possible. Can anybody explain this to me?


----------



## reptililian (Jan 11, 2006)

> No doubt your quest to gain gifts of expensive underwear will be successful, you don't need it, but good luck all the same.


I would be ULTRA freaked out if anyone from this site sent me underwear. Not just because that would be really creepy, but because that would mean that they know where I live and might come and steal my snakes. Or underwear. And I know which one I'd be most upset about (the snakes, just incase you weren't sure).

Dicco, I'm with you, I always enjoy reading Sdaji's posts. Interesting and very funny! :lol: Maybe I'm Wendish too!


----------



## peterescue (Jan 11, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Thanks Dicco, glad you appreciate Sdajidian humour. Check your ancestry, perhaps there's a bit of Wend in you!
> 
> Peter may have unofficially declared himself my enemy on this site, but I think his post is the best on the thread so far.



We can neither confirm or deny the verasity of this statement. To align ourselves to an outcome would undermine the very thread of existance.


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 11, 2006)

To anyone that is questioning the care of my animals GET OVER IT!

The snake was never more than 3m away from me and had absoulutly no idea that this whole 1.5 minute scenario even happened.

I know that the husbandry of all of my animals is second to none.

Anyway less crying and more pics of girls in underware.. :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah come on reptililian, show us you frilly knickers.


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 11, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Yeah come on reptililian, show us you frilly knickers.



I'll show you mine for an albino?


----------



## peterescue (Jan 11, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> To anyone that is questioning the care of my animals GET OVER IT!
> 
> The snake was never more than 3m away from me and had absoulutly no idea that this whole 1.5 minute scenario even happened.
> 
> ...



jeez dado, I think concern for your snake went west some time ago. More your taste in handbag is what worries me.


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 11, 2006)

:lol: Thats a fair call :lol:


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 11, 2006)

this thread kicks ass. oh what a good read! we need to publsish some of the threads here on aps into a book!



> 20 seconds later she comes out off the bathroom wearing the skimpiest victorias secret number i have ever seen



pics or it didn?t happen



> Anyway less crying and more pics of girls in underware..



I agree lol!


andrew


----------



## Dicco (Jan 11, 2006)

Andrew, that last bit is just stupid.


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 11, 2006)

pfft ok so the plan was a wee bit stupid and probably a bit over the top and would probably end up with the g/f hitting donkey in the head with a fry pan or any nearby object. ok little over the top sorry dicco :roll:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 11, 2006)

oliveman,-If you showed me yours youd have to give me an albino.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> pics or it didn?t happen



And i think you'll find that that quote is Copywrited to me on this site, so please pm me before using it. 

Yes, its true, i founded that exact quote on here, it seems now its being thrown around willy nilly without my permission.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 12, 2006)

> Yeah come on reptililian, show us you frilly knickers.


Geez, tempting Trueblue, but no!


----------



## theplantguys (Jan 15, 2006)

first time visitor to the forums, and have to say i have just found another way to waste hours, my wife will be pleased :roll: 

its late, long day at work, just waned to read and relax, then i came acroos this post, and yes i agree GOLD, laugh...... well did I. 

As far as the snakes concerned, he would have loved the attention, i mean how many chances would he have got to get in a nice bed for a while ?

The girl - sink or swim i say, she sounds good she will come around to our way of thinking, she need good introductions like that i think.

reptililian - you is funny and you like snakes, female, heartbeat, perfect, what more can i say

sdaji - I have never been one for a turnip but i am comming around, been seeing a lot of them lately......... my wifes the same she would go with a,b,or c, i am leaning to b  (and sometimes d at times, I am only a boy "simple but fun") 

anyhow thanks for a good laugh
happy herping


----------

